
Introducing the Humble Store - robin_reala
https://www.humblebundle.com/store
======
Afforess
I guess this is just me, but I feel humble bundle lost their way a long time
ago, when they started selling games with DRM and that we're not
multiplatform. I stopped buying from them after that, and this store seems a
continuation of that trend. Even the name humble bundle seems self-righteous
to me, considering they are just a store.

~~~
StavrosK
When did that happen? I've bought most bundles, and not a single game had DRM
or didn't work on Linux.

~~~
computer
Not a single game didn't work on Linux? Check out the current bundle. As far
as I know none of the games work on Linux? They used to mention platform
prominently. Now there's absolutely no mention on the front page of Linux, nor
do they have the platform money split...

Definitely not the first time recently either.

~~~
null_ptr
I thought it was the Humble _Indie_ Bundles that run on win/linux/mac, and
that's still true as far as I know.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Yep, and the "with/for Android" bundles too, for the most part. (Not the
Mobile bundles, though.)

------
chadwickthebold
I wonder if they are going to start seeing some push-back from Steam now that
they've adopted a continuous model vs. the previous pseudo-flash-sales model.
I think most of these titles are available for a higher price on Steam, but I
know for me one of HBs big selling points is the content distribution via
Steam. For instance Orcs Must Die 2 is almost 20 bucks cheaper on the new
store. Does anyone think Valve is going to view The Humble Bundle as more
competitor than partner now?

~~~
binarycrusader
This is exactly what I was concerned about when I first saw this.

I can't see how Valve is going to welcome this as a permanent purchase
mechanism unless they're getting a cut.

On the other hand, perhaps their recent change to how Steam keys were
distributed (i.e. they're not shown anymore, you have to link your Steam
account) was part of some private agreement with Valve to allow this.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Valve seems fairly okay with other stores selling Steam keys without the flash
sale model: off the top of my head, Amazon and Green Man Gaming both do it.
There's even precedent for a flash-sale bundle seller also having a separate
store (Indie Gala and the Gala Store).

------
ChuckMcM
Kinda jumped the shark I think. The original Humble Bundle concept, folks
donate works that get sold for arbitrary money, which then gets donated to
charity, was pretty cool. But it got weird. There was stuff which was sold as
'books' but were poorly mashed up web blog type sites.

I no longer know what these guys stand for.

------
meritt
At this point I'm not entirely certain what/how the Humble Store
differentiates from Steam itself? Do they just have some sort of affiliate
relationship with Steam to offer games at different prices and then control of
the revenues so they can donate to charity?

~~~
Zikes
The ability to choose how the money is distributed amongst charities, the
developers, and the Humble Store may be the big differentiator in this case,
just as GOG's is their DRM-free stance.

~~~
kderbe
The Humble Store doesn't seem to let you tailor the distribution. Click on
"What is the Humble Store?" and you'll see:

 _Get your games and contribute to awesome causes. Here’s where your Humble
Store dollars go: 10% Charity, 75% Creator, 15% Humble Tip._

~~~
rodgerd
Ugh. Most of my buys would skew 75% charity. With 10% for charity and 15% for
admin this is little more than "greenwashing".

~~~
mackwic
Actually, I never give a penny for charity in my bundles. :-) Maybe that's
because I'm non-us so I don't see and understand what they do.

~~~
gknoy
Child's Play is frequently a charity that HB will include. The very general
description is that they help donate games and gaming systems to kids in
hospitals:

>Child’s Play works in two ways. With the help of hospital staff, we set up
gift wish lists full of video games, toys, books, and other fun stuff for
kids. By clicking on a hospital location on our map, you can view that
hospital’s wish list and send a gift.

>Child’s Play also receives cash donations throughout the year. With those
cash donations, we purchase new consoles, peripherals, games, and more for
hospitals and therapy facilities. These donations allow for children to enjoy
age-appropriate entertainment, interact with their peers, friends, and family,
and can provide vital distraction from an otherwise generally unpleasant
experience.

(from
[http://www.childsplaycharity.org/about](http://www.childsplaycharity.org/about))

edit: I am having a really hard time blockquoting this. Sorry. Working on
fixing this :)

------
msg
I can personally recommend the following from this batch:

Don't Starve: a brilliant, brutal wilderness survival game. Great sound and
art. Mine/craft cycles combined with a lot of world to explore and secrets to
uncover, and permadeath.

Prison Architect: a prison designer and deep simulator of guards, prisoners,
bottles, tunnels, and sundry.

Rogue Legacy: a roguish 2D action platformer where each life's dungeon crawl
takes you further into a skill/stat progression

The Swapper: a 2D puzzle platformer with a cloning gun and something to say

Gunpoint: a 2D sneaky hacking game, where you break into buildings and rewire
security systems to steal intel

------
acc00
I take it that they only sell Steam keys for the titles without the "DRM FREE"
icon? This has confused me in the past.

As a Linux user, I'm a big fan of Humble because they actually pay for new
game ports, so it is often the case that a Linux version debuts in a Humble
Bundle.

But with Linux games getting mainstream _and_ HB increasingly becoming a Steam
reseller I would much rather see GOG.com introduce Linux as a platform (and
also maybe hire some guys to look after Wine status of games).

------
dustcoin
It appears that bitcoin, a payment option for the bundles, is missing as a
payment option for the store.

------
conradk
I like how they clearly display what platform the games are for and which
games are DRM free.

~~~
shmerl
You can't filter by DRM free though.

------
headbiznatch
I appreciate the evolution of the Humble Bundle idea. The indie bundles seem
to be obvious wins for the developers, the non-indies seem like sensible plays
to make more money on older titles, and the promotion of worthwhile charities
is legit. And you can always move your Humble Bundle tip to $0 if you don't
think they deserve it - what's not to like?

------
pdknsk
Why does the Humble Store only have so few games on display? It's online (per
Humble Widgets) for quite a while now and has dozens of games. Such as at the
following link. Yet in the new store, it isn't found.

[https://www.humblebundle.com/store/vvvvvv](https://www.humblebundle.com/store/vvvvvv)

~~~
kderbe
Games that sell through the Humble Widget get a 95/5 revenue split (as opposed
to 75/15/10). For that reason among others, I think Humble needs permission
from each developer to sell their game in the new Humble Store.

------
bane
Meh...the bundles have been hitting fast and heavy recently. I guess this is
the next logical step. Rather just wait for a steam sale to be honest. The
reason the bundles were so appealing to me was the ridiculous price you could
pay for a ton of games.

------
benologist
I would rather see the store have all the old bundles available at some price
instead of individual titles that cost more than the bundles they're going to
be in if we just wait.

------
Zecc
I'm more interested in the fact that they are selling Arkam Asylum GOTY +
Arkam City GOTY + F.E.A.R. 2 + F.E.A.R. 3 + two other games for (currently)
under 5 bucks.

~~~
minimaxir
Those kinds of bundles are usually Hail Mary plays for more sales for the
publisher (WB).

Case in point, THQ did the biggest Humble Bundle ever, because they went
bankrupt and needed the money for liquidation.

~~~
TsiCClawOfLight
EA topped that with the Origin bundle.

~~~
minimaxir
Ah right, forgot that Origin bundle was higher.

I'm actually curious how much EA netted with each sale, given the bandwidth
costs for some of the huge 20GB games must not have been cheap.

~~~
CrazedGeek
EA donated 100% of their share to charity. They netted people actually
bothering to install Origin.

[http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/58256397346/introducing-
th...](http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/58256397346/introducing-the-humble-
origin-bundle)

~~~
atburrow
Not to mention the tax write off that they'll get for donating such a large
sum of money. It's definitely a win-win for EA since they were able to market
their Origin platform in the deal.

~~~
ShawnBird
Pretty ethical marketing too. Giving away a bunch of games to encourage
donations to charity is better than pulling games from Steam and releasing
games as Origin exclusive like they have done in the past.

------
shmerl
This is just a short list. Aren't many games already in the "store" (i.e. sold
through HB widget for fixed price)?
[http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Humble_Store](http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Humble_Store)

Or they plan to add them gradually to the new site?

On the UI side - they should add a DRM free search filter. Otherwise it will
be annoying to sift through various DRMed stuff which HB adds lately.

------
fit2rule
Well, so now Linux has enough traction to support multiple competing
marketplaces maybe this means there should be some exclusives for the Stores,
somehow .. think these parties can pull this off?

------
MichaelTieso
I only found out about Humble Bundle a few weeks ago. Wish I had known sooner.
My Steam collection would be huge by now.

~~~
Avalaxy
Luckily there are weekly deals and monthly deals.

P.s., the game Chivalry that is in the store now is awesome :)

------
immad
It seems like a missed opportunity to not allow variable pricing like their
normal the bundles.

Maybe that only works in a sale scenario.

------
egonschiele
itch.io has been doing something like this for a while. It's getting popular!

------
barista
Does not render on IE 11!!!

~~~
gradstudent
IE? Who cares. You might as well complain the page doesn't render in Netscape!

